# Durch Midi Instrumente simulieren!?



## sPiNcH (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo liebe Tonspezialisten,

Und zwar hätte ich folgende Frage. Mit welchem Programm hat man als PC-User die Möglichkeit, Midi-Töne in richtige Sounds "umzuwandeln". Bin gerade dabei mich mit "Cakewalk Sonar 6" zu spielen, was anscheinend ein Programm für meine Vorhaben wäre. Um's nocheinmal zu verdeutlichen: Ich schreibe im Guitarpro 5 meine Noten und Drumbeats und würde die dann eben gerne mit Wavs ausstatten, sprich, Drumkick bekommt z.B 01.wav etc. - Sonar 6 hat sowieso schon mitgelieferte Sounds auf der CD.
Wie nennt man dieses Verfahren, was ich vorhabe im Generellen?
Nur damit ich einmal einen Anhaltspunkt habe, wonach ich hier eigentlich suche.

Bin natürlich über jede Hilfe dankbar!!
sPiNcH


----------



## The_Maegges (15. Februar 2007)

Was du beschreibst klingt nach dem Verfahren, nach dem jeder Sampler arbeitet.
Du benötigst also ein Plugin, welches "horcht", welche Midi Note gerade gespielt wird und dass dann die benötigte Wav-Datei (ggf. mit angepasster Tonhöhe) abspielt.

Bekannte VST Sampler sind:
- IK Multimedia SampleTank 2
- Native Instruments Kontakt

Möglicherweise findest du auch brauchbare Freeware Sampler über Google.
Kann dir aber leider auch keine Detailantworten geben, da das Sampling bei mir von meinem Synthesizer aus erledigt wird.


----------



## sPiNcH (15. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort
Wäre natürlich noch sehr dankbar über weitere Ratschläge 

sPiNcH


----------

